

Tetris in 30 lines of JavaScript - aves
http://jsfiddle.net/headcutter/xkK43/

======
aves
Original: [http://habrahabr.ru/post/202860/](http://habrahabr.ru/post/202860/)

------
gishse
Impressive!

